# Non fully custom call types



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 7, 2018)

Was wondering if there are certain types of calls that people don’t cut tone boards for and have to buy guts for? I wasn’t sure if call makers who do custom calls, no matter the species, always cut the tone boards and did all of that, or if there were some where everyone has to buy the guts to make the call. Didn’t know if any and every call can be fully custom? Basically I thought about making some calls(probably grunts since I deer hunt, for my self and maybe sell at shows) and was just curious what/if any call types weren’t fully custom made. Been making hybrid blanks and really want to turn something from them instead of sell them all, but don’t want to go deep into the call making rabbit hole haha.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2018)

I get my stuff from tho but do not consider myself a custom call maker. I just make calls. Lol.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 7, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I get my stuff from tho but do not consider myself a custom call maker. I just make calls. Lol.


Do you use the plastic pieces or the metal tone board thing for your grunts? I used the plastic parts before but bought a couple of the metal ones the other day to try out. Probably won’t try to mess with duck or goose calls because I can’t blow one to make it sound like a duck to save my life haha.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2018)

I use the plastic one and drill out a .625 delrin rod to .5 to hold it.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Apr 7, 2018)

gman2431 said:


> I use the plastic one and drill out a .625 delrin rod to .5 to hold it.


What’s your reason to do it that way?


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Buy most of my call goodies from THO as well, they have instructions available with all their goodies, whereas most places don't. Saves a lot of sorting things out when you can click a link and it provides blueprints and specs. Prices are reasonable to really cheap on a lot of it as well. Excellent call builders forum to ask questions should you have them. 

http://thogamecallsstore.com/ 
https://thogamecallsforums.com/ 

Closed Reed Predator Calls... I buy my reeds from All Predator Calls. Great selection of reeds. 

https://allpredatorcalls.com/bulk-reeds/

(_These work great for New Years or Mardi Gras noise makers. Also great for getting even with relatives who buy your children noisy ass toys for Christmas and Birthdays too! Simply give their child a closed reed predator call._)

Custom Call Maker is a vague term. I know a few Custom Call Makers, all of them buy their closed reed call reeds from APC. Open reed calls most develop their on tone board. A lot of those that do, develop the tone board carving it out of wood, then use a foam mold kit to pour a mold for their custom board. Pour the boards with left over resin when making hybrid blanks. Kit is pretty inexpensive, easy to use. Others CNC their boards, still others hand carve every board. There's a thread over at THO on modifying duck call boards for Predator Calls, wherein one can find an appropriate duck call tone board jig and build your own Predator Call Boards from different materials. 

And, if you want to jump off in the Custom Tone Board vortex... 

http://www.webfootcustomcalls.com/wfcccart/jigs/duck_jigs

Webfoot has a lot of nice tools for call building, their expanding mandrels are really tough to beat! 

http://www.webfootcustomcalls.com/wfcccart/mandrels/straight_exp

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 7, 2018)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> What’s your reason to do it that way?



I think the idea was from here from @BrentWin possibly? It was awhile ago. He had a tutorial on it. Bore both pieces of call .625 then cut a 1.5 piece of delrin, bore hole put guts in, then glue it in half way. Calls slide together nicely then there's no need for a tenon or O rings. You have to use a little force to pull them apart. Just how I do it but its definitely not my idea.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 7, 2018)

Cody is the back of the tone board notched for 6 different settings of the O-Ring or am I imagining things there?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 8, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Cody is the back of the tone board notched for 6 different settings of the O-Ring or am I imagining things there?


U are correct it is


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Don't know a thing about duck calls; obviously it affects pitch, I'm guessing that allows it to be used for different flavors of ducks?


----------



## gman2431 (Apr 8, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Don't know a thing about duck calls; obviously it affects pitch, I'm guessing that allows it to be used for different flavors of ducks?



That is a buck grunt I dont make duck calls since I haven't hunted them in 10yrs or so. Plus I got buddies head over heels into ducks and are good at calling em .


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 8, 2018)

Oh! OK...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

